# Salary in Munich



## imchandan (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi All,
I am being interviewed by a company based in Munich. I have 8 years of exp in IT Application Administration. Can you please suggest a Good salary Expectation i should ask the company ?


Thanks,
Chandan


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't have much of an idea but you should google 'gehalt' (salary) and 'IT Admin Munich' to see what you can get. There is also a good website called Gehalt, Einkommen, Verdienst und Lohn. Deutschlands größte Gehaltsdatenbank that compares salaries in Germany in every profession and city.


----------

